# EGD vs Upper GI



## efuhrmann (Dec 28, 2012)

can someone please tell me the difference between an EGD and an upper GI?  Tanks!


----------



## Sandyz (Dec 28, 2012)

Upper GI is a blanket term for upper endoscopy.  EGD (EsophagoGastroDuodenoscopy) is an upper GI where the scope is advanced to the duodenum and/or jejunum. Helpful?

Sandy Zimmicky, CPC, CGCS
Henry Ford Health System
Detroit, Michigan


----------



## bridgettemartin (Dec 31, 2012)

I think sometimes the wording "upper GI" is also referring to the radiological test involving swallowing barium.  I have seen providers write "upper GI endoscopy", in which they are referring to an EGD.


----------

